# Electrician Apprentice



## JanN (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello,

Wondering if I could get pointed to the right direction. Let me start with a little back story of how my career is going. I work for a small electrical company that focuses on commercial/industrial field work. I've worked as an apprentice for a little over 5 years field experience. Unfortunately I haven't taken any school training for NEC Journeyman test nor does my company provide it. I've read the Michigan requirement 

Have not less than 8,000 hours of practical experience obtained over a period of not less than 4 years related to electrical construction or maintenance of buildings or electrical wiring or equipment under the direct supervision of a person licensed under the Electrical Administrative Act, 1956 PA 217, or the equivalent as determined by the Electrical Administrative Board.

I am not sure if Classroom hours are required in certain states but I haven't seen the requirement for Michigan, I could be wrong

This requirement I have met. But I understand I am no where close to being able to pass the NEC Journeyman Test. 

My question is which steps should I take to prepare for the test? Online courses, Mike Holts DVDs, ect. I would like to avoid taking 4 year schooling if possible. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------

